# Just Got a New Career!



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I would return it for a refund since you can't make it work…


----------



## mikeber (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry for your bad experience. Unfortunately it's quite common these days with many tools. On top of that real technical support is almost in existent.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

It is a learning experience, but once you learn it it's a pretty good piece of machinery.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Surprised to hear that *T'M'*. I'll concur that fitting the paper is a bigger pain in the arse than a set of baboon's piles, however, i found that the secret to securing it is to fold over the end so that there are two sandpaper surfaces to prevent slippage… 









I can't make any suggestions regarding the tracking… If you can categorically rule out user error, you should be able to get a replacement if not a refund. I've had several drum sanders ranging from bargain basement to the Jet Oscilattor and amongst all my issues I never had a major tracking problems. I did find that at times the tracking adjustment is measured in low degrees rather than fraction of circle adjuster bolt turns.

From your review, you probably should drop your rating from five star!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah i was thinking the same thing,you say it's a pos but gave it 5 stars,a mistake i assume? im kinda surprised though ive got a few jet tools and there all excellent quality.i have the bigger 16-32 and it's been flawless.i set the tracking when i got it a few years ago and have never touched it since.id send it back too if it's that bad.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... ive got a few jet tools and there all excellent quality….
> - pottz


Soly Hhit *pottzy* probably for the first time we agree… not in the same book, let alone the page… but actually agree. Hell, it's time for a,















followed by a,


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... ive got a few jet tools and there all excellent quality….
> - pottz
> 
> Soly Hhit *pottzy* probably for the first time we agree… not in the same book, let alone the page… but actually agree. Hell, it s time for a,
> ...


just back from break had a liitle canadien whiskey in the spa tub and i see your celebrating yourself.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

well if its anything mine and pottzys you need the skills of a prostrate examiner to get to the locking lever

As difficult as it is you may have to do just as LBD did, and bend over more!

They are great sanding machines!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> well if its anything mine and pottzys you need the skills of a prostrate examiner to get to the locking lever
> 
> As difficult as it is you may have to do just as LBD did, and bend over more!
> 
> ...


ive kinda got it down finally,the last time i changed out the paper in about 5 minutes.am i braggin…..yes!


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

I have never seen a PRO-SUMER Drum sander that worked


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

LBD - thanks for the suggestion of folding the end of the paper to improve grip. 
I have the little Grizzly G0716 - 10" sander & while I was getting better on replacing the paper, recently have the problem of it pulling out. 
Looking forward to trying your approach.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the Supermax 16/32 and it is great. Even with bad hands, I still have very little issue of putting paper in it. Yes, it is a l earning process but once mastered not much of an issue.

I do not know what "PRO-SUMER" drum sander is defined as but my Supermax is a very solid heavy machine that works


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

> I have the Supermax 16/32 and it is great. Even with bad hands, I still have very little issue of putting paper in it. Yes, it is a l earning process but once mastered not much of an issue.
> 
> - Redoak49


I have the Supermax as well and it's a great machine. Yes, it's a learning process. But since I use the drum sander intermittently, it's always a learning process.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

It may be an issue with the smaller DSs but I have an older Performax 26/32 and never had any problem with clearance/access to the inboard clamp. Basically lift the clamp lever with the right index finger and slip the paper in with the left hand. I like the Duck's idea of folding which should also minimize the tendency of the paper to curl and "miss" the clamp.

I wil agree that the number 1 complaint I read about DSs is installing the paper and dealing with the inboard clamp, A big reason many switch over to the hook-eye type drum and papers.

Manufactures could learn something here and design a better mousse trap.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm really surprised to hear of your problems with a Jet product. Jet has been one of the best companies making quality machines. If they have out-sourced to China, that may answer the problem. Usually they have been manufactured in Taiwan which is a huge step up from China. Let's hope the parent company who owns Jet, Powermatic and others doesn't destroy the industry like Delta did for their line. Bring quality back to the U.S. of A. I'm sure the American public is willing to pay more for quality.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm flabbergasted with all the comments of *no issues*... While I love my Jet 22" I cannot say it's a walk in the park loading a new belt. 
I reckon those bloody Chinese manufacturers pragiarise the same set of pattents so practically every make and model present the same dicky mechanism (why the hell not have the locking mechanism at the other end and load the paper starting at the motor end and finish at the open easy to access opposite end). 
It not easy, nor impossibly hard, might even lower that to NOT too difficult, but I cannot say hassle free… OK let's drop that down to a *pain in the arse*... on a difficulty level of 1-10, I'd rate paper changing at a frustrating 2-3.

As I appear to have a captivating audience about drum sanders, while I tend to avoid spruiking my stuff, if you haven't seen it, some may find this post informative as one of the major issues with paper loading is wrong length/shape shop made belts.


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

TM,

Before you get rid of it consider this. Many tracking problems can be attributed to tightening the belt too tight.

On Craig's list I bought a Performax 10-20 for a sweet price from a guy that was experiencing the same problems as you.

He had tightened the conveyor belt so much that the tighteners were bent!

I fixed the damage but still couldn't get it to track because the belt was distorted from all the tightening!

After replacing the belt, I tightened the conveyor just enough so it wouldn't slip under load. It's worked fine now for over ten years!

This should give you an idea of how loose my conveyor is: I can insert a piece of 3/16 inch veneer between the belt and the platten with minimal resistance.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iMFaMA

I know your machine is way newer than mine and my advice may not apply to it, but I hope this helps.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

good point tm i think when guys are trying to adjust the tracking the tendency is tighten rather than loosen making the issue worse.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I'm a little late to the discussion, but I think a lot of tracking issues are due to two things. One, people think you need a lot more tension to avoid belt slip than you really do. and Two, it's partially because of the way the manual is written, tighten one side and loosen the other. Which promotes the idea that you need to tighten one side right off the bat.

My gut tells me the process goes like this. 
1. Belt is not tracking.
2. User keeps tightening one side or the other until its really tight.
3. Belt gets stretched a little on one side and now its really going to be hard to track.
4. User continues to adjust tracking until they lose their mind.

Like OhioMike said, I've found the belt essentially just needs to be tight enough that you can't make it slip with medium hand pressure.

And If I'm having tracking problems I usually start with loosening the off side as opposed to tightening the other.

I've had a Jet 10-20 and the Jet 16-32 and they've both responded well (once I bent the adjusters on the 10-20 early on trying to tighten the bolt for tracking). After that I took a more gentle approach which worked out better over time.

Also, if you need to level the drum to the bed, here's a little trick that may help you out. https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/252353

Mike


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

I have the Jet 16/32. I hate all the issues you mention. Belt tracking was tough to get right. I dread changing sand paper for the exact reasons you do. Enough practice and I can do it now, but when I get a piece on well I prefer to keep it on for the next year. However, in the end it is worth it because I like wood with crazy grain and this machine is the solution I was looking for. Once tuned up the results are worth the (considerable) investment. Now if you have a defective one (which I thought I did…but I did not) that could send you to the insane asylum. Even when working correctly it is a chore to set up.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

chem i must have been lucky because mine tracked almost perfect with only a tiny adjustment,and ive never touched it since,about 3 years now.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 10/20 and have never had to adjust the drive belt. Now if I could just get the *%^ paper tight enough on the drum.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... never touched it since,about 3 years now.
> - pottz


Maybe you should start it up to see if it's *still works* 3 years later… once you get it tracking right, you should then use it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I bought an original Performax 16-32- Tracking problems, blog discussions piece of crap. I call this chasing a dream-
many new things come our way and we have the right to purchase it. There was a time when Norm showed and used a sponsored product, then the YouTube woodworkers show and talking the product up. Now we have "forums".
Best of decissions…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> chem i must have been lucky because mine tracked almost perfect with only a tiny adjustment,and ive never touched it since,about 3 years now.
> 
> - pottz


Yes, my friend, you got a good one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> .... never touched it since,about 3 years now.
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe you should start it up to see if it s *still works* 3 years later… once you get it tracking right, you should then use it.
> ...


you funny man duckie.actually i was using it today smart arse ;-/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... never touched it since,about 3 years now.
> - pottz
> you funny man duckie.actually i was using it today smart arse ;-/
> - pottz


WOT!... You run out of dunny paper too!


----------



## FHG1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ya…. I'll NEVER purchase another Jet tool. I've had to resort to having a friend of mine weld a new arm attachment so it raises and lowers properly. Not too sure where to look next for a good drum sander.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I truly understand and given your circumstances, I wouldn't either.
My experience was an original Performax and your Jet and others started using the cantilevered drum systems- IMO if you got a good one great, but we didn't.
Since then https://www.rockler.com/supermax-19-38-drum-sander
Should I need a drum sander in our price range then this would be my choice. Yet I may try to salvage mine


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I have the Jet 16/32. I hate all the issues you mention. Belt tracking was tough to get right. I dread changing sand paper for the exact reasons you do. Enough practice and I can do it now, but when I get a piece on well I prefer to keep it on for the next year. However, in the end it is worth it because I like wood with crazy grain and this machine is the solution I was looking for. Once tuned up the results are worth the (considerable) investment. Now if you have a defective one (which I thought I did…but I did not) that could send you to the insane asylum. Even when working correctly it is a chore to set up.
> 
> - chem


+1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you guys buy individual rolls or do you buy in bulk and cut "to fit".

Other than folding over the end to get a better grip (in my comment above somewhere),









I also made this video about a jig for cutting a "roll" and near the end of the video *I put it on*... it does have a few subtle hints… I forgot to fold over the end… and got away with it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive just bought the pre cut to date,im lazy and dont want to mess with it.plus the amount i use just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> ive just bought the pre cut to date,im lazy and dont want to mess with it.plus the amount i use just doesn t make sense.
> 
> - pottz


same as well


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ive just bought the pre cut to date,im lazy and dont want to mess with it.plus* the amount i use just doesn t make sense*.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Self admission *pottzy*... naughty. naughty.

Problem with many woodworkers is that they try to get the last little grain of sand to sweat blood before they change the sandpaper, whether its belt, disc, ROS or hand… and they manage to turn their sander into an imitation buffing machine.

The NASA laboratory was not built in 1 day and was subsidised by drumsander paper savings by about 2/3 on pre-cut… and I change mine regularly so the saved shekels just pile up.

To get my cutting jig right, I did do a bit of trial and error length manipulation with used paper till I got it spot on. The length does make a difference. Wrong length at the troublesome end is the contributor to many issues… and this is governed by the amount that is inserted at the start.

If you did watch the video and stayed awake… you may have noticed that I put on a new roll straight off my jig without any hassle and it worked first time without adjustment… that happens every time off the jig.

Unfortunately I'm too tight to buy a new single roll just to compare lengths with what my jig (on which the "bought" length has been doctored) produces… and I'm talking small centimeters not inches.

*PS.* FAIW… When I made my jig, I toyed with the same one length of timber, between the same two set of hinges, so I could change the jigs length easily without a major re-build… and yeah… I finally started with it too long (after the second cut).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1 on your video of your jig, but for me, I prefer precut. Regardless, my machine does not track properly…
For those who don't have the tracking virus enjoy…


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

> ... ive got a few jet tools and there all excellent quality….
> - pottz
> 
> Soly Hhit *pottzy* probably for the first time we agree… not in the same book, let alone the page… but actually agree. Hell, it s time for a,
> ...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Back to the thread "drum sanders" My original Performax 16-32 piece of well constructed but came with a fatal flaw the conveyor tracking belt system!!!
Yet others who post here say that the new Super Max is a good product.









Therefore enjoy what we have

As for Jet, my machines are gunmetal blue, not those with white Jets…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Back to the thread "drum sanders" My original Performax 16-32 piece of well constructed but came with a fatal flaw the conveyor tracking belt system!!!
> Yet others who post here say that the new Super Max is a good product.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah mines white and the tracking has been spot on since a tiny adjustment.the more i hear the more lucky i feel.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> As for Jet, my machines are gunmetal blue, not those with white Jets…
> - Desert-Woodworker


Unless you painted it yourself to camouflage it amongst a gun collection, they all come off the same Taiwanese production line… It's only the paint job and the moniiker that associates individual machine to a brand.

Mines a Jet and tracking, like *potzzy*'s, was a slight adjustment at the start.
I was fortunate as the saleman told me, if I had to adjust the tracking… *baby steps* and if the first one or two steps didn't work, do the reverse on the other side… by *baby steps*... if too many turns doesn't fix it, totally loosen the whole belt up and start again… in * baby steps*.

The *only excuse* for abandoning any drum sander is a *worn sanding belt*... NOT tracking.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Back to the thread "drum sanders" My original Performax 16-32 piece of well constructed but came with a fatal flaw the conveyor tracking belt system!!!
> Yet others who post here say that the new Super Max is a good product.
> 
> 
> ...


Sincerely, bless you, my friend.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Telemaker, sorry it was such a mess. If you do come back to read this, maybe you would take the time to edit your review and remove the full 5 stars you gave this POS  

Since the thread appears to have turned, at least in part, into a general discussion of he quality of JEt tools, I'd like to throw in my 2 cents.

- It's a crap shoot!

I have some Jet tools that I am VERY fond of and that have been easy out of the box. My benchtop J-Boss5 OSS is a dream. Everything works well. (my review from many years ago here on LJ speaks highly) Many other Jet tools I've used have been similar.

I've also had some real duds. Based largely on the success of the J-boss OSS in my own shop, we purchased it's big brother, the much larger floor standing version of the shop at work. My review again can be found here, and it's VERY BAD! This tool is simply badly designed with engineered in weaknesses that REQUIRE "home cooked" remedies to make it work.

Another is the Jet Wet Sharpening system (Tormek copy) The unit itself appears to be a decent affordable knock off the Tormek, but it has two major problems;
- None of the parts used to make the jigs are true. The guide bares and fixtures are out of square with poorly drilled holes that = it is IMPOSSIBLE to set up a square repeatable grid. Odd angles ruin everything. This can be avoided by using genuine Tormek guide bars, or simply working by hand, but part of the point of this type opf system system is accurate repeatable set ups using the jigs. Every part of the Jet accessories have been so far out of square with crooked holes drilled etc. that the parts are literally highly priced scrap steel.

- Which brings us to the second problem. The main unit: It does not last. The machine it self is rusting from the inside out. It's motor is too weak to keep up. It's friction based speed control is a joke. A few years after thinking I'd gotten a bargain on the motor unit, it stopped turning having frozen up.

So Jet can and does make some very decent tools with competitive pricing, but they also make some real dogs that are not worth the extras effort one must put in to make them work. If you like working in your shop on maintaining and improving your equipment, Jet is a lovely option! If you just need to use a tool to do a job, Jet can let you down.


----------

